# Plug in America 2010 Pictures



## etischer (Jun 16, 2008)

Parker / Calmotors 130kw system








Parker / Calmotors 70kw system


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

Thanks dude, I found it interesting


----------



## rillip3 (Jun 19, 2009)

The map with the gas vs kwh numbers might be accurate for a state average, but not for my area. Gas is only $2.68 and it's listing 3.26. It also says 9.99 cents per kwh, but it's actually 8.09 here.

Cool pictures though, neat to see the battery for the Leaf. It reminds me of a sled. 

The hybrid is just a bad piece of engineering design, period, whether it's the Volt or the Prius. I think Nissan got it right to skip the Hybrid hype and go straight for EV or straight ICE.


----------



## Rjay (May 17, 2009)

Nice Pics Eric, thank you. Those hose clamps are scary. I hope they rev. that out of the system.

-Rjay


----------

